# Spinning- Interweave has Spin Off magazine today



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

down load spring $4.
summer hard copy $4.
winter hard copy $4.
I did pay $4.95 shipping for the last 2 my total $16.95 for the three good price.
They are normally $7.95 each plus shipping.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

That is a nice price, thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Great price. SpinOff is my favourite spinning magazine


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a bit peeved. Bought a subscription for spin off . It comes through zinio. No sign of the winter mag, though I know it's available.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I only got mine Saturday. Hopefully it will come soon for you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Jennydan said:


> I'm a bit peeved. Bought a subscription for spin off . It comes through zinio. No sign of the winter mag, though I know it's available.


Mine hasn't arrived yet either


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine hasn't arrived either. It seems I get it a long time after they have gone on the shelf. I wish it were sooner for the digital version


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks mama879!!


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

But mines an ebook. Should be instantaneous.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I got an edownload last night....thank you. Cannot beat the price.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

The trouble with subscriptions to Spin-Off digital coming thru' Zinio, is that they come late, or never. Here is a Interweave # that will get action for you: 1-800-767-9638. They will remind Zinio for you, since it is the publisher who controls the access to the magazines to Zinio.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I just talked to Interweave and was told that the loading of Spin Off to Zinio had been a problem so the feed did not go thru'. Also told that they are working on it "now" and that it will be corrected. He said that no one has received the digital copy yet, but that it will be corrected as quickly as possible. I told him that one person says they have rec'd their copy. he said "impossible". We shall see what happens. I think that all who are waiting for Spin Off digital should give a call to the number I posted in my previous message should take time to call the 800 # and mention their dissatisfaction. This seems to happen repeatedly between Zinio/Interweave.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

dragonflyspring said:


> I just talked to Interweave and was told that the loading of Spin Off to Zinio had been a problem so the feed did not go thru'. Also told that they are working on it "now" and that it will be corrected. He said that no one has received the digital copy yet, but that it will be corrected as quickly as possible. I told him that one person says they have rec'd their copy. he said "impossible". We shall see what happens. I think that all who are waiting for Spin Off digital should give a call to the number I posted in my previous message should take time to call the 800 # and mention their dissatisfaction. This seems to happen repeatedly between Zinio/Interweave.


Maybe they are talking about the digital subscription not going through. I bought a digital and it was immediate downloaded.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, the digital subscriptions, not individual purchases.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the number. I'm in australia so will consider making the call. Will NEVER buy through Zinio again, it's possible to buy spin off e copies through interweave if one waits for the specials. 
Cheers
Jenny


----------

